# Advice in how to approach a friend to become our sperm donor



## The_Scenic_Route (Sep 9, 2010)

Hiya,

We have tried over the years to ask friends if they would consider being a sperm donor to us. This usually results in a big wedge slap bang in the middle of our friendships. We havent bothered asking anyone for a few years now.

However things have moved on a step now, we have tried IVF but were unsuccessful so we are going to try IUI in March. However finance will stop us in our tracks after the first 2 goes and then IUI will have to be every 3-4 months when we have saved up enough money again. We are desperate to find a known donor but are too scared to ask any one after previous experiences.

Any advice?


----------

